

Tell HN: Buenos Aires Meetup next Friday - fpereiro

I'm a developer based in Buenos Aires. I'd like to meet more people living here who are into startups and technology, to see what we can hatch together.<p>When: Friday Sept 30, 8PM<p>Where: the Starbucks at Malabia 1720, Palermo, Ciudad de Buenos Aires.<p>Just in case, my email is fpereiro@gmail.com<p>See you there.
======
ferostar
Would love to go, but i have tickets to the Teatro Colón at that time (being
wanting to go for years and there is a Wagner's opera this weekend), so it's
going to be the next time for me.

------
benologist
Awesome. I'm working at Areatres right behind that Starbucks!

------
fpereiro
Great! See you there.

------
niico
Will be there!

